# Love that "down home" smell of cooking with poo...



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 26, 2009)

Gardiner CH4 Turns Poo into Fuel - GoodCleanTech

I'll bet this smells wonderful.



> Human waste is packed into a container that supposedly induces the production of methane for fuel by a mechanical flush after every usage. "Human waste by itself has too low a carbon-to-nitrogen ratio to produce a lot of methane," explains Gardiner. "The packaging material enhances methane production." The vision is for communities to use Gardiner CH4 because a shared biodigester is needed to turn human waste into fuel. According to Gardiner, a single biodigester unit will be able to turn 14 kg of poo into 110 liters of methane.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 26, 2009)

I wonder how safe it would be...hmmm.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 26, 2009)

Can I run my car on it?


----------



## Herald (Jan 26, 2009)

I need to go scrub my mind.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 26, 2009)

Ewwwww!


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 26, 2009)

Herald said:


> I need to go scrub my mind.



Oh, now see, I'm an RN and I clean this stuff up ALL the time...huge piles of it! So, naturally, I'm curious if there's actually something I can use it for....like running my car.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 26, 2009)

That is disgusting


----------

